# usb keyboard problems

## pau

Hi,

I have a laptop with gentoo installed on it and now i am trying to use a usb keyboard (actually a PS/2 keyboard with an adapter) but I cannot make it work. The connection is working because, when I plug it in, all lights are shortly switched on (caps, num...) but that's all the laptop knows about the existence of the keyboard. I looked at X11/xorg.conf but I didn't suceed configuring it... Any help?   :Shocked: 

----------

## adaptr

You need USB keyboard support in your kernel.

Look under char devices and input core support.

----------

## pau

sorry... I forgot to tell you that I already enabled that there... (usb + human blabla) usb mouse is working well after a modification of x11 but the keyboard is not recognised...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## adaptr

You also need legacy USB support in the BIOS to be able to use a USB keyboard.

----------

## pau

Hi,

thanks for the help. I didn't find any "USB legacy help" or similar in the bios setup... My bios is rather simple (amilo m, centrino 1600)

I include here my xorg configuration file... If you happen to know where can I modify what or add what, please tell me...

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

#    Driver   "kbd"

    Driver "keyboard"

    Option "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# Afegit el 17/01/05

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "USBMouse"

   Driver "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# Afegit el 18/01/05

 Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier      "SynapticsTouchpad"

      Driver          "synaptics"

      Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

      Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

      Option          "Edges"         "1900 5400 1800 3900"

      Option          "Finger"        "25 30"

      Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

      Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

      Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

      Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

      Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

      Option          "AccelFactor"   "0.0007"

      Option          "SHMConfig"     "on"

      Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

      Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

      Option          "CorePointer"   ""

 EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-75

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    128000

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes       "1280x800" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

# Canviat per Pau el 17/01/05 

#    InputDevice "USBMouse" "SendCoreEvents"

#    InputDevice "SynapticsTouchpad" "CorePointer"

# comentat el 18/01/05 -->

#    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"   

#    InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

#    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

# Canviat per Pau 18/01/05

   InputDevice "USBMouse" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice "SynapticsTouchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

I added those lines to include the usb mouse, which is currently working perfectly... I guess I should add something similar for the keyboard, shouldn't I?

thanks 

Pau

----------

## dtor

Does the keyboard work in console? What kernel version are you using?

----------

## pau

no, not at all... 

I am using gentoo 2.6.9-r13

Any idea? 

Does it have to do with the fact that it is PS/2 but with USB adapter? It shouldn't, I think...

----------

## dtor

Does it work if you plug it into PS/2 port? Seeing dmesg might be interesting.

----------

## pau

 :Shocked:   I don't have any PS/2 port... 3 x USB2, firewire and so on but no PS/2...

otherwise I wouldn't insist on trying the usb   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dtor

Does the internal keyboard work? Can we see dmesg, /proc/bus/usb/devices, /proc/bus/input/devices, lsmod?

----------

## pau

the internal keyboard is working withut any problem... I cannot show you now lsmod etc because I am writing from another computer and it's late now here... I have to go to bed  :Sad:  But I hope you keep on reading this tomorrow... I will post you everything then

----------

## pau

Hi, 

here you are /proc/bus/usb/devices, /proc/bus/input/devices, lsmod, dmesg:

```

/proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 93/900 us (10%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=c001 Rev= 4.10

S:  Manufacturer=Logitech

S:  Product=USB Mouse

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr= 50mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbmouse

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=10ms

```

```

/proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: EV=120013 

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe 

B: MSC=10 

B: LED=7 

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=0000

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio2/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 

B: EV=b 

B: KEY=6420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: ABS=11000003 

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c001 Version=0410

N: Name="Logitech USB Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2 

B: EV=7 

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: REL=103 

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

usbhid                 30720  - 

usbmouse                4136  - 

eth1394                18864  - 

ehci_hcd               26540  - 

usb_storage            96144  - 

uhci_hcd               29048  - 

ohci_hcd               18476  - 

visor                  15640  - 

usbserial              21440  - 

usbcore               102340  - 

amdtp                  10572  - 

cmp                     3528  - 

raw1394                27244  - 

dv1394                 17964  - 

sbp2                   21520  - 

video1394              15596  - 

ohci1394               30476  - 

ieee1394               96664  - 

sg                     29576  - 

sd_mod                 13352  - 

scsi_mod               69856  -
```

```

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 (root@pygoscelis-papua) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #7 SMP Wed Jan 19 15:35:47 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffd0000 - 000000003ffdf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffdf000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f64a0

ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x11000423 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0100

ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x11000423 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffd0290

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x11000423 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffdf040

ACPI: SSDT (v001    AMI   CPU1PM 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x3ffd3f30

ACPI: DSDT (v001  UW___ F08_____ 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=1280x800-32@60

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0553000 soft=c054b000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1600.233 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904068k/917504k available (3127k kernel code, 13012k reserved, 1029k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3162.11 BogoMIPS (lpj=1581056)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5849.55 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 6 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 6 *9 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 6 9 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 6 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.2[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1107252709.184:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=400.00 Mhz, System=230.00 MHz

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: Samsung LTN154X1 WXGA   

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1280x800

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

radeonfb: ATI Radeon NP  SDR SGRAM 128 MB

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:574a

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c57b8, set palette = c00c57f2

vesafb: pmi: ports = b010 b016 b054 b038 b03c b05c b000 b004 b0b0 b0b2 b0b4 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xd0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf9980000, size 16384k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (75 C)

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 0

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio2

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:0a.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc800, 00:03:0d:1b:80:17, IRQ 9

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2080AT, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.0 [1734:106b]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0b.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0b.1 [1734:106b]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz": 

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

ACPI wakeup devices: 

P0P1  RTL MODM USB1 USB2 USB3  EC0  LID SLPB 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

SCSI subsystem initialized

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[ffdff800-ffdfffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

ieee1394: Loaded AMDTP driver

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 5.0

usbcore: registered new driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000e800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0000e880

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0000ec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem faa30c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d002552c4b6]

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

input: Logitech USB Mouse on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a9

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/11

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a11

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x860-0x86f

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

```

hope this helps...

----------

## pau

Hi...

more information...

when I wrote 

```
lspci -v | grep USB
```

I get 

```

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

So I have UHCI and not OHCI... I disabled OHCI HCD support in the kernel and built 

EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support and  UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support (not modules but built-in, option "y")

In /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 I deleted everything related to uhci/ehci/ohci and made modules-update.

But... the situation is the same... The keyboard seems to be dead...   :Crying or Very sad: 

help!

----------

## dtor

Your modules seem to be fine, it is just the kernel does not detect you keyboard at all the only USB device taht is detceted is your mouse:

```
usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2
```

Have you tried borrowing some other USB keyboards or using the one you have on a different box/OS? If it works with different OS you may try asking on linux-usb-devel mailing list as your ocnfigurations seems to be fine.

Teh only thing I'd recommend (but I doubt it will cure your keyboard issues) is getting rid of usbmouse module as using usbhid is recommended.

----------

## pau

Hi,

the keyboard is working fine when connected to the PS/2 port of a debian box. I still suspect it has to do with the PS/2->USB adapter.

Anyway... how can I do what you suggest? I mean switching off the usbmouse module and using usbhid... When I modify my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and add usbhid and reboot, I will not load it... What's more (or less), I don't have usbmouse in modules.autoload.d

----------

## dtor

 *pau wrote:*   

> the keyboard is working fine when connected to the PS/2 port of a debian box. I still suspect it has to do with the PS/2->USB adapter.

 

That's what I think as well, the connector can be flakey...

 *pau wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway... how can I do what you suggest? I mean switching off the usbmouse module and using usbhid...

 

Don't load it and if you compile your own kernel just don't select it (actually you don't need either of these - "USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support" nor "USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support")

----------

## pau

well... I am starting to think i am crazy!

I have both, a USB->PS/2 adapter and a PS/2->USB adapter...

My mouse is USB... To check whether the problem was the PS/2->USB adapter, I

did this:

mouse --- USB->PS/2 + PS/2->USB --- laptop

and it's working fine! 

So it doesn't depend on the PS/2->USB... 

i am compiling now the kernel without human HID options but with USB keyboard enabled... I will tell you what is the result...

----------

## pau

and the result is...

that neither the usb mouse is working nor the keyboard...

I go back to my full human blabla enabled... 

sigh...

----------

## dtor

Right, USBHID is the one you need... Hmm, have you tried plugging your keyboard into the same port your mouse is usially in?

----------

## pau

Yes... I have made all possible combinations to find out whether the problem is the USB port, but nope...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

poka,

Pau

----------

## dtor

Sorry I could not help   :Sad: . Try asking on linux-usb-devel maybe they'll have some idea.

----------

## SimonKellett

 *pau wrote:*   

> i am trying to use a usb keyboard (actually a PS/2 keyboard with an adapter) but I cannot make it work

 

Does it work on the console ? (ie if yes then it is an X  related problem.

I have a HH Lite USB keyboard and it works fine:

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

----------

## pau

no, no... it doesn't work at all..

as a matter of fact, as a friend of mine told me, I think my keyboard is not "USB-compatible".  In order for a PS/2 keyboard to work with USB, you not only need a PS/2->USB converter, but also the keyboard has to recognize that the USB converter is connected and know how to

speak the USB protocol.

I don't know whether I can change this or it's impossible to make it speak the USB protocol...

Anyway... thank you everybody!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

